# Time to Reveal my Monkey!



## Z-Mizz (Apr 3, 2016)

I've been out and about in the forums and on the main site for  almost a week now and I'm starting to feel a bit... non-existence. I think it's time to get a fursona \(^_^)/

I have no idea where to start though (@_@). But that's why I'm here.

I'd like help from other Simian( and maybe an Avian or two) furs with creating who will eventually become known as Zi.

I'm currently working on a bio using the form in the sticky thread here, but I'm having trouble picturing everything in my head and how to explain it to an artist to draw it for me.


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, you're talking about _that_ kind of monkey.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 3, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Oh, you're talking about _that_ kind of monkey.



I know, right? How disappointing >:c

Seriously, though... OP you should consider being a Bonobo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . 

I've never seen any of those, before :V


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 4, 2016)

Your 'sona should be Mojo JoJo


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 4, 2016)

I was really concerned about the title of this thread.
I'm glad it was just Fursona talk.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 4, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I know, right? How disappointing >:c
> 
> Seriously, though... OP you should consider being a Bonobo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .
> 
> I've never seen any of those, before :V



I was thinking of one with a long tail. When I think of my character I picture something Wukong-esque, but most people do so I want to try something a little different.



Strangeguy32000 said:


> Your 'sona should be Mojo JoJo


 Nande? Why?



Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I was really concerned about the title of this thread.
> I'm glad it was just Fursona talk.


I just wanted my thread to get noticed (･.･); 

It's not my fault sex sells! (^o^)v


----------



## Ricky (Apr 4, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I just wanted my thread to get noticed (･.･);
> 
> It's not my fault sex sells! (^o^)v



This is so true!

Honestly, there is no such thing as bad publicity 

Long tail, huh? How about a squirrel monkey? 

Also, not quite a monkey, but here's a really long tail! (it's a Marsupilami)


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 4, 2016)

Ricky said:


> This is so true!
> 
> Honestly, there is no such thing as bad publicity
> 
> ...



Wow! I never considered squirrel monkey, but it is pretty cute and close to what I was imagining. Maybe I could be a squirrel monkey hybrid? Progress!!!

Thanks Ricky! <3


----------



## Ricky (Apr 4, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Wow! I never considered squirrel monkey, but it is pretty cute and close to what I was imagining. Maybe I could be a squirrel monkey hybrid? Progress!!!
> 
> Thanks Ricky! <3



Yeah lol, you can do whatever you want 

Glad I could help.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 7, 2016)

From what I gather, there are not a lot of monkeys in the fandom. But do whatever you like!


----------

